# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  carving, մրգերի և բանջարեղենների ձևավորում

## comet

Այստեղ տեղադրում ենք մեր ձեռքի աշխատանքները :Wink:

----------


## comet

Դդում
Фото0141.jpg

----------

Ariadna (11.02.2011), CactuSoul (11.02.2011), Chuk (11.02.2011), einnA (11.02.2011), erexa (11.02.2011), Katka (11.02.2011), kitty (24.05.2011), murmushka (11.02.2011), Արևածագ (11.02.2011), Կաթիլ (14.02.2011), Մանուլ (28.02.2011), Նարե (11.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.02.2011), Սլիմ (11.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2011)

----------


## comet

Ձմերուկ
Фото0104.jpg

----------

Ariadna (11.02.2011), CactuSoul (11.02.2011), Chuk (11.02.2011), einnA (11.02.2011), erexa (11.02.2011), kitty (24.05.2011), murmushka (11.02.2011), Sophie (11.02.2011), Արևածագ (11.02.2011), Կաթիլ (14.02.2011), Մանուլ (28.02.2011), Նարե (11.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.02.2011), Սլիմ (11.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

2007 թվական, 2 օգոստոս, Ջերմուկ  :Love:  




Էս էլ իմ հետ, որ հետո նկար տեղադրեմ լուսանկարների թեմայում չասեն, վայ բա ես գիտեի Ձայնալարը աղջիկ ա  :LOL:

----------

Adriano (11.02.2011), Ariadna (11.02.2011), CactuSoul (11.02.2011), Chuk (11.02.2011), einnA (11.02.2011), erexa (11.02.2011), Katka (11.02.2011), kitty (24.05.2011), murmushka (11.02.2011), Shah (11.02.2011), Արևածագ (11.02.2011), Դեկադա (11.02.2011), Կաթիլ (14.02.2011), Հայկօ (15.02.2011), Մանուլ (28.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.02.2011), Նարե (11.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.02.2011), Սլիմ (11.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Վերջն ես դու, Բագ ջան  :LOL:  Էս ինչ պուճուր ես ստեղ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (11.02.2011), Արևածագ (11.02.2011), Դեկադա (11.02.2011), Հայկօ (15.02.2011), Ձայնալար (11.02.2011), Մանուլ (28.02.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Վերջն ես դու, Բագ ջան  Էս ինչ պուճուր ես ստեղ


Ու մազերով  :Jpit:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Աղջիկ ժամանակներս ա  :Jpit:

----------

erexa (11.02.2011), Արամ (11.02.2011), Արևածագ (11.02.2011), Նարե (11.02.2011)

----------


## comet

Մրգային կոմպոզիցիա
Фото0250.jpgФото0251.jpg

----------

Ariadna (14.02.2011), CactuSoul (14.02.2011), Chuk (14.02.2011), einnA (17.02.2011), erexa (14.02.2011), Կաթիլ (14.02.2011), Մանուլ (28.02.2011), Սլիմ (14.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (14.02.2011)

----------


## comet

Ձմերուկ
Фото0086.jpg

----------

CactuSoul (14.02.2011), Chuk (14.02.2011), einnA (17.02.2011), erexa (14.02.2011), Արևածագ (17.02.2011), Կաթիլ (14.02.2011), Ձայնալար (15.02.2011), Մանուլ (28.02.2011), Սլիմ (14.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (14.02.2011)

----------


## comet

Խնձորով կարապ
Фото0101.jpg

----------

CactuSoul (14.02.2011), Chuk (14.02.2011), erexa (14.02.2011), Արևածագ (17.02.2011), Կաթիլ (14.02.2011)

----------


## comet

Մրգային կոմպոզիցիա` + դդում (անանասի փոխարեն :LOL:  :Blush: )
IMG_0058.JPG

----------

CactuSoul (14.02.2011), Chuk (14.02.2011), einnA (17.02.2011), erexa (14.02.2011), Արևածագ (17.02.2011), Կաթիլ (14.02.2011), Մանուլ (28.02.2011), Սլիմ (14.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (14.02.2011)

----------


## comet

carving չի, բայց ձեռքի աշխատանք` ամանորյա շոկոլադե նավակ :Smile: 
Фото0204.jpgФото0206.jpg

----------

CactuSoul (14.02.2011), einnA (17.02.2011), erexa (14.02.2011), murmushka (14.02.2011), Արևածագ (17.02.2011), Կաթիլ (14.02.2011), Մանուլ (28.02.2011), Սլիմ (14.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (15.02.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> carving չի, բայց ձեռքի աշխատանք` ամանորյա շոկոլադե նավակ
> Фото0204.jpgФото0206.jpg


Էդ ամբողջ կապույտը շոկոլադ ա՞: :Shok:  

 :Nyam:

----------


## murmushka

ես ինքս նման գործերից գրեթե գլուխ չեմ հանում, բայց կտեղադրեմ քրոջս աշխատանքները մեր հարսանիքի համար

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2011), Chuk (17.02.2011), comet (28.02.2011), MaryMay (28.02.2011), Sophie (17.02.2011), Կաթիլ (17.02.2011), Ձայնալար (17.02.2011), Մանուլ (28.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.12.2012), Ֆոտոն (21.02.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Արմին, էս անանասի պոչի իդեան դուրս եկավ, հետաքրքիր ա, ապրի քուրիկդ  :Smile:

----------

murmushka (17.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (21.02.2011)

----------


## murmushka

հիմա աշխատանքի վայրում այս նկարներն են, երեկոյան կավելացնեմ :Wink:

----------


## comet

Պամելլա
Фото0132.jpg

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2011), erexa (01.03.2011), Արևածագ (28.02.2011), Ձայնալար (28.02.2011), Մանուլ (28.02.2011), Սլիմ (28.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (28.02.2011)

----------


## comet

Սալաթ` գրանադվի բռասլետ
Фото0109.jpg

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2011), erexa (01.03.2011), Արևածագ (28.02.2011), Մանուլ (28.02.2011)

----------


## comet

Նարինջ
Фото0220.jpg

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2011), erexa (01.03.2011), murmushka (28.02.2011), Արևածագ (28.02.2011), Մանուլ (28.02.2011), Սլիմ (28.02.2011)

----------


## comet

Աղցան Միմոզա և աղցան Ճուտիկներ
Фото0121.jpgФото0254.jpg

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2011), erexa (01.03.2011), murmushka (28.02.2011), Արևածագ (28.02.2011), Մանուլ (28.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (28.02.2011)

----------

